# My product collections



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Will start with wax

Theres a couple not pictured. 
Zymol concours. 
Zymol creme
Zymol distiny
Bouncers blue lagoon



Pictured is 
Sv endurance
Sv shield 
Sv rolls royce
Sv crystal rock 
Sv autobahn
Sv onyx
Sv bos
Sv autobahn 50ml 
Angelwax desireable
Bouncers fortify
Zymol atlantiq 
Af illusion
Bouncers vanilla ice

Coatings + more sv 
Not pictured modesta bc-03



2x polish angel cosmic
Gtech g1+g2 
Cquk 30ml x2 
Ads wheel
Ads h crystal
Ads chem
Nanolex premium
Nanolex trim 
Comcours pro
Polish angel master sealant x2
Polish angel viking shield 
Polish angel esclate lotion
Sv cleaner fluid x2
Sv pneu 
Sv leather milk.

This is just some of stuff i have. Theres still loads more i could show. 
Pads, apps, polishes, normal waxes. Shampoos etc but thats normal boring stuff.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

It's a very impressive collection ! Thanks for sharing it


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

efib said:


> It's a very impressive collection ! Thanks for sharing it


Just for you efib :thumb:

Now need to go tidy it all up


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Good collection there, mate  I also have a passion for waxes


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Rascal_69 said:


> Just for you efib :thumb:
> 
> Now need to go tidy it all up


Thank you  
I just the rest of the photos !
Damn it's a massive collection , keep going 

Ps what do you think of atlantique ?

Effie


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

efib said:


> Thank you
> I just the rest of the photos !
> Damn it's a massive collection , keep going
> 
> ...


Honestly?

Not used it. Still sealed :lol:


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Impressive colection, what r your fave products mate?


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice collection Rascal.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Audriulis said:


> Impressive colection, what r your fave products mate?


Not used alot of it to be honest.

So many are still new.

But polish angel stuff has amazed me the most. Only used master sealant and it is goodie. 
Swissvax waxes are just a joy to use. Smell awesome.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice stash dude.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Rascal_69 said:


> Honestly?
> 
> Not used it. Still sealed :lol:


I've never seen someone using :/ let me know when you do  
It might be my new one , I'm just waiting the new raceglaze wax to make my decision !


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

efib said:


> I've never seen someone using :/ let me know when you do
> It might be my new one , I'm just waiting the new raceglaze wax to make my decision !


Came in holiday kit #2.

All of this was bought in last 6 months :doublesho

Plus 6 machines. No wonder I have no money


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Rascal_69 said:


> Came in holiday kit #2.
> 
> All of this was bought in last 6 months :doublesho
> 
> Plus 6 machines. No wonder I have no money


6 months ?!!! Wow !!
Holiday kid is a good value kit , especially if bought from the us .

Don't worry , it totally worth it


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Just got a hold of some swissvax insignesv3  

I really need to stop buying


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

A rare one  
Don't fool yourself , you can't stop !!!!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

The main question, how many have you actually used?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Emm. 

Sv bos. 
Sv rolls royce
Sv autobahn
Zymol concours
Zymol distiny
Bouncers fortify
Angelwax desireable
Autofinesse illusion 

Coatings - 
Nanolex trim. 
Gtech window stuff. 
Polish angel master sealant
Cquk. 
Nanolex paint sealant. 

So quite a few.


----------



## DBH (Oct 21, 2013)

Awesome collection of products there


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Scrim-1- said:


> The main question, how many have you actually used?


Need to remember I have only bought these over the last 6 months most of them.

Oldest lot is zymol holiday pack which is I bought about 10 months ago.

I cleared out all my old stuff by giving it away to friends.


----------



## CHRIS1985 (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow that must be a fortune spent on this impressive collection. Got any finished car photos to show the waxes at work? How are the Swiss Vax products to work with?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

CHRIS1985 said:


> Wow that must be a fortune spent on this impressive collection. Got any finished car photos to show the waxes at work? How are the Swiss Vax products to work with?


Love them. The best to use. Nothing compares. 
I just had crystal rock on my car for 5 days. Removed it and it was so easy.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Need to update this. 

There's so much more polish angel now


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Really like the SV-RR


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Got to agree with the polish angel. It's buffs off so easy. 
Nice collection.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## s_hosgood (Mar 18, 2007)

That's some serious dough on PA! Good work.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

s_hosgood said:


> That's some serious dough on PA! Good work.


Thanks yeah wasn't cheap.

The 3 waxes are really special


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Arfan admit it you're a secret millionaire.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

suspal said:


> Arfan admit it you're a secret millionaire.


:lol:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Rascal_69 said:


> :lol:


Guessing that is a no comment? I'd love more polish angel products. I'm now on 5  I'm being. Carnt buy now until after Xmas on more from them


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Guessing that is a no comment? I'd love more polish angel products. I'm now on 5  I'm being. Carnt buy now until after Xmas on more from them


Far from a millionaire. Skint all the time


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Rascal_69 said:


> Far from a millionaire. Skint all the time


On detailing products lol? I can see why just with that polish angel haul that must be excessive off £600-£700+?

Scrap that £843 just on products without the palm wax!

Which wax is that?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Bugga! That is ridiculous. Are these all discontinued except the jewelled wax? Which one is that? I was going at there waxes but way out my price range I will stick to my obsession wax which I love


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Bugga! That is ridiculous. Are these all discontinued except the jewelled wax? Which one is that? I was going at there waxes but way out my price range I will stick to my obsession wax which I love


Yep all discontinued now.

Jewelled one is a limited edition. 1 of 6 in uk. Jubilee edition.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Bugga  there going to be worth abit 

For the rest of my polish angel collection of what I want it is totalling £355 and done


----------

